# Another climbing figure 8 slingshot.



## Patrik (Oct 31, 2015)

I bought a figure 8 in the sports store of decathlon for 6.95€

i alsready had this rubbertubes with pouch in between ready made for use

in a store for 5€. This slingshot take about 1 hour to make it.

This is my first self made slingshot.

Patrik.


----------



## Patrik (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Swejim (Nov 5, 2013)

I like this shape and the size. It looks great. Like to se more of your slingshots.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have 3 figure 8s setup with various band setups


----------



## Patrik (Oct 31, 2015)

Photos please, Lunasling.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Patrik said:


> Photos please, Lunasling.
> 
> Pat ,
> 
> ...


----------



## WARWGN (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool slings!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrik (Oct 31, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Patrik said:
> 
> 
> > Photos please, Lunasling.
> ...


Hi Lunasling.

Thanks for the photos. The black rubber on your slingshots. How you made or did this?

On my slingshot it is somekind of shrinking tube to keep electric wire together. You do it over the wires, heat it with a paintstripper or a flame and it shrinks round the slingshot.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Patrik said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Patrik said:
> ...


----------

